# Hello from north pole alaska



## mntransplant (Mar 20, 2009)

Hey everyone,
Well i finally decided to get off my butt and try this for real. Im originally from Minnesota but moved to Alaska a few years ago. Im not sure how this is all going to work out but i really want to give it a whirl. Im the first person in my family to do this since my great-grandfather had a good bee operation in Harding Mn. Excited yet, nervous that i'll do something wrong. I dont want to kill the bees. Best of luck to everyone! Also i just have to say that this website is my primary source of info right now. THANKS TO EVERYONE FOR HELPING ME OUT!: applause:


----------



## Zane (Mar 28, 2008)

*Welcome*

Welcome to the source!!!!
I know of few beek up in GODS country aka AK. Anchortown has a guy on this site and I have know others in Homer just no one up near you. Dont know the guys in Anchorages name. Heard its been chilly up there but maybe not for you. Lots of info here. Good Luck


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

There are quite a few beekeepers around Anchorage. Dick Allen and Keith Malone are up that way. I don't think bees can survive at the North Pole.


----------



## Fred Bee (May 5, 2007)

Wow! And I think it gets cold here in the winter. 
Welcome and best wishes to ya!


----------



## pom51 (Jul 28, 2008)

please keep us posted on your operation at the np


----------



## MSbeekeeper (Feb 18, 2009)

Hello I am a new Beek this year too. I also used to live in North Pole from 1998-2001. It was COLD but very fun and lots of things to do. I wish you luck and success.


----------



## BWrangler (Aug 14, 2002)

Hello MnTransplant,

I ran about 250 hives at Delta Junction, just down the road from you. It's been awhile now, almost 30 years ago. But it would be fun learning of your experience. I'll share what I have.

Regards
BWrangler
In Alaska, Far North Apiaries


----------



## Joel (Mar 3, 2005)

*True adventurer*



mntransplant said:


> Hey everyone,
> Well i finally decided to get off my butt and try this for real. Im originally from Minnesota but moved to Alaska a few years ago. applause:


Oh so it wasn't cold enough for you in Minnesota! 

Thank for joining. You have a couple other beeks who come here from time to time in your neck of the wood. I think Allen Dick may be one.

Please keep us aprised of all your exploits (on bees in bee blogs and on other matters in the coffee clatch). We would espeically enjoy stories about barely surviving Grizzley or moose attacks, digging out from under an avalanche or being lost in the wilderness for weeks @ say 35 below eating nothing but snow and tree bark! 

We are an adventurous bunch and it's fun to live vicariously through the exploints of others who actually take the dive off the deep end.(No derogatory intended!  )


----------



## Beehappy1950 (Oct 16, 2008)

Hey, see you are from Mn. What part? I am from Waubun. Just north of Detroit Lakes.


----------



## walking bird (Mar 2, 2008)

Holy smokes. North Pole, Alaska. As a native, lifelong Southern Californian, I'm embarassed to say I didn't even know such a place actually existed, much less that there would be "lots to do." Outside of taking potshots at Santa, of course

Welcome--- and, as a personal favor, I'd love it if you ever had a chance to take a representative picture or two of North Pole and posted them on the Coffee Klatch. I'd be fascinated. 

You'll have to excuse me now, I gotta go put on a sweater. It must be under sixty degrees out there tonight.


----------



## mntransplant (Mar 20, 2009)

Beehappy1950 said:


> Hey, see you are from Mn. What part? I am from Waubun. Just north of Detroit Lakes.


I was born in St Paul, but grew up in Prior Lake (about 30 minutes south of the cities).


----------



## mntransplant (Mar 20, 2009)

*???*



walking bird said:


> as a personal favor, I'd love it if you ever had a chance to take a representative picture or two of North Pole and posted them on the Coffee Klatch. I'd be fascinated. QUOTE]
> 
> 
> What is that? Now i feel stupid, I"ve never heard of that. Can ya throw me a clue? I would be more than happy to put some pics of my home town up. Especially when the thermometer reads -60.


----------

